# Ibra: gol e giocate... a 38 anni. Video.



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

I gol, le giocate, gli assist e le skills del trentottenne Zlatan Ibrahimovic con la maglia dei Galaxy.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)




----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2019)

In Serie A sarebbe secondo solo a Cristina, e davanti a Ribery.

I nostri poppanti certe giocate non le farebbero manco in tre vite.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Novembre 2019)

Lo adoro ma è chiaro come il livello medio di quel campionato sia pietoso


----------



## ventu84090 (5 Novembre 2019)

Lo prenderei anche domattina solo per far buttare giù i denti a quei mezzi giocatori che abbiamo...così la smettono di ridere...


----------



## Gas (5 Novembre 2019)

Che giocatore Ibra...
Vi faccio una domanda, ma se non l'avessimo mai venduto, secondo voi come sarebbe cambiata la storia degli ultimi anni?


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2019)

Giocate INCREDIBILI , che classe che qualità assurda, come pura tecnica credo sia ancora il piu' forte giocatore al mondo, superiore a Messi e Cr7, amante molto anche dello spettacolo e di giocate assurde ma finalizzate sempre al gol.
Della lega americana ho visto qualche partita ai tempi che c'era Pirlo, il livello è infimo, lasciano spazi che da noi si sognerebbe.
Però è decisamente preferibile a Piatek, senza nessun dubbio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



è davvero difficile giudicare un giocatore non conoscendo il contesto che lo circonda..per esempio il livello dei portieri, o dei difensori..

Fisicamente ha ancora molta forza nelle gambe, si vede da come calcia, la tecnica non si perde...però...però io anche da questi video noto un giocatore che ormai gioca (ovvio) da fermo..

Quindi chiedo, a noi gioverebbe come gioco un centravanti staticissimo? Di certo qualche pallone in più lo terremo e aiuterebbe a salire la squadra..ma abbiamo poi i giocatori che si buttano dentro?
Per dire, lo vedrei molto più utile alla Roma o al Napoli che a noi.

Non so..in ogni caso, peggio di Piopio o di Leao non può fare...ma scordiamoci di sognare la CL..idem l'anno prossimo se partiamo puntando sul 39enne Ibra..non a caso, in Europa non lo cerca nessuno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> I gol, le giocate, gli assist e le skills del trentottenne Zlatan Ibrahimovic con la maglia dei Galaxy.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post


Assolutamente meglio Sugo e Castiglieco, “tanto male che vada si possono rivendere”.


----------



## Igor91 (6 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Ibra...
> Vi faccio una domanda, ma se non l'avessimo mai venduto, secondo voi come sarebbe cambiata la storia degli ultimi anni?



Piena di successi. Stop.
È uno di quei giocatori che ti rivolta la storia da solo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Che giocatore Ibra...
> Vi faccio una domanda, ma se non l'avessimo mai venduto, secondo voi come sarebbe cambiata la storia degli ultimi anni?



Con una ristrutturazione decorosa della rosa, senza cedere ibra e silva probabilmente avremmo continuato sempre a rimanere nelle prime 3-4 in serie A, non credo avremmo vinto altri scudetti, magari uno..forse 1-2 CI e in CL avremmo continuato a uscire regolarmente tra gli ottavi e i quarti..

Credo avremmo oggi una situazione di bilancio molto migliore e ampie possibilità di ritornare ai livelli che ci competono

Purtroppo facemmo un'operazione scellerata che fu seguita dalla smantellamento scientifico della rosa e dei conti


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



up


----------



## DMC (28 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con una ristrutturazione decorosa della rosa, senza cedere ibra e silva probabilmente avremmo continuato sempre a rimanere nelle prime 3-4 in serie A, non credo avremmo vinto altri scudetti, magari uno..forse 1-2 CI e in CL avremmo continuato a uscire regolarmente tra gli ottavi e i quarti..
> 
> Credo avremmo oggi una situazione di bilancio molto migliore e ampie possibilità di ritornare ai livelli che ci competono
> 
> Purtroppo facemmo un'operazione scellerata che fu seguita dalla smantellamento scientifico della rosa e dei conti



Verosimile, secondo me inoltre la Juve non avrebbe vinto tutti sti scudetti. Quando la competizione e' piu' equilibrata ci sono piu' sorprese.

Basta pensare anche solo a tutti i punti regalati dal Milan alla Juve in questi 8 anni. Non penso abbiamo un record cosi' negativo contro le altre squadre.


----------

